# pygmy hedgehog help



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a female pygmy hedgehog, she was fine thismorning but when i went to feed her tonight she was lifeless and lying on her side. Ive managed to syringe 6 ml of water in her n currently warming her up more. Any help?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Go to here and ask, you are more likely to get more hog response, alot of the hog people are on there more than here: Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum - Portal

And this might help, that is IF it is hibernation she is attempting:-http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/t12051-hibernationwhat-should-you-do


----------



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help but I think she's gone 
(


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

creepy-critters said:


> I have a female pygmy hedgehog, she was fine thismorning but when i went to feed her tonight she was lifeless and lying on her side. Ive managed to syringe 6 ml of water in her n currently warming her up more. Any help?


 
This could well be a hibernation attempt, does she have a heat source in her cage? Join here Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes she was kept over a vivarium, checked her again this morning but she has deffinately passed away. My male hog is doing fine n he's kept in the same area


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Feb 4, 2008)

Why didnt that lil guy go to the vet? if you woke up an your dog was dieing on its side i dont think you would post on the internet to find out whats wrong with it, would you? im very sorry for your loss, i hope your other guy is ok


----------

